# The First Crankshaft that I Built



## esteam (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello there,

I started to my new project called "Zeki's Twin Marine". As you see it's not only my project actually. Zeki designed it and he did a great job. 

The first part that I machined is crankshaft and this is my first cranshaft machining. Here are the photos:























Embedding photos into my message is still a big problem for me. Silly me.

Regards

Erdem


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job on the crankshaft. I'm surprised you didn't get more chatter with cutting way out in the middle like that and without the drive pin being held tight against the drive plate.
gbritnell


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 17, 2010)

esteam  said:
			
		

> Embedding photos into my message is still a big problem for me. Silly me.



If you look under each of your photos in Photobucket, there are several URLs to use. The third one, with [ IMG ] tags around it, is the one to copy and paste here.


----------



## esteam (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you Vernon ;D


----------



## JMI (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work that you do, Esteam.

The purpose of the v-blocks on each end of the shaft are to provide a reference for drilling the center and offsets on both ends of the shaft?

TIA

Jim


----------



## Maryak (Jan 17, 2010)

Erdem,

Very nice crankshaft. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice, Erdem.

All too often crankshafts like that end up like a pretzel.

Good job :bow:


----------



## esteam (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello guys,

Thank you for your comments. 

You're right Jim. I used v blocks to drill offsets but center holes are drilled by lathe. 

Regards

Erdem


----------

